# Ext Plywood as construction material?



## natureboy68 (Feb 28, 2009)

on second thought, i don't think i will use plywood, keeping things as natural as possible, would not include the formaldehyde and other nasty glues used to laminate the plywood...1x12's it is!


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

if your are going natural that leaves out the pink insulation right


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

How is a top bar hive a more natural way to go than a Langstroth hive? Both are made out of wood, both have nails, both can be foundationless... A feral hive between studs of a house is similarly natural to bees in a framed comb.


----------



## jlovell (May 1, 2009)

natureboy68 said:


> looks like TBH is the way to go naturally, i think i may start my first hive in a TBH...my question, would exterior plywood be a suitable material for construction?


I would not be inclined to use plywood for hive construction for one other good reason. Plywood is very bad in the wet unless it is sealed very well. Tends to fall apart rather quickly.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

It is good you are not going to use plywood, as most is made in China and their standards for curing are criminal.
The Katrina Trailers that the gov't purchased is an example. Folks could not live in them due to the plywood substrate that was cured over there, which proved they do not follow American standards. Bush got blamed for something his communist friends did!
Yeah, 1x12 are expensive, but then you only build it once, so do it right as the cost is only about 15% difference, and if you use 2x4 for the bar, then it cuts costs even more!
Congrats.
Oh, and as for the "natural" comment, the bees get to choose their cell size and make smaller cells...which is more difficult for the varroa...and I know that tests are not absolutely conclusive for some folks, but then those folks aren't out to "go, go, go" and make money on hives that are not natural to the pocket book as well.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

foundationless in a tbh or foundationless in a lang hive is the same. a box is a box.
i use the terms frame, frameless and horizontal, vertical.
in my experiance the differances in box styles effect the keeper more than the bees.


----------



## LenInNorCal (Feb 28, 2009)

stangardener said:


> foundationless in a tbh or foundationless in a lang hive is the same. a box is a box.
> i use the terms frame, frameless and horizontal, vertical.
> in my experiance the differances in box styles effect the keeper more than the bees.


There is no argument with another person's experience, only therapeutic listening. And taken as a whole, what effects the beekeeper will also be reflected on the care and/or management of the bees, no? But that is also a variable. And the bees do not know, nor care. So, all in all, it's a wash. OK. I know so many wish to dicker, and that word is as good as it gets.


----------



## natureboy68 (Feb 28, 2009)

pom51 said:


> if your are going natural that leaves out the pink insulation right


yes i forgot about that :doh:...sustainable lumber would be nice too...i should keep my eyes open for free recycled wood (non PT of course)...thicker 2 bys would work i imagine, and help with insulation, but the weight becomes an issue...


----------

